# How to close account?



## Comet79 (May 19, 2016)

Im wondering how does one close down their account? Cant find any links to it and have written the site twice to close it for me. Is there any way that I can do it? Ty


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

nope. ask @sunni to ban you. can't delete posts or accts though, it would leave gaps in the threads and forums.


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> nope. ask @sunni to ban you


i wondered about that myself...thanks cat of curiosity...have a chin rub from me


----------



## Comet79 (May 19, 2016)

i don't know who or what sunni is lol. I sent 2 emails to the 'contact us' tab..and still nothing has been done. I guess I have to constantly break the rules and/or send denial of service attacks to the site to get me out lol. Thx for the help!


----------



## Growdict (May 19, 2016)

you could just stop posting and delete the site address


----------



## Comet79 (May 19, 2016)

I don't want my name/email address associated with the site! If it wont be don..i will constantly post illegal shit till its done! Never seen a site that doesn't allow you to close your account! I'll just post illegal shit all day lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

Comet79 said:


> I don't want my name/email address associated with the site! If it wont be don..i will constantly post illegal shit till its done! Never seen a site that doesn't allow you to close your account! I'll just post illegal shit all day lol


which will get you banned, but not deleted.

@sunni is a global mod, search her name, and send her a message. i'm sure she'd be happy to ban you, but you cannot delete anything from these forums without a VERY good reason, for the reasons i've stated above.

you could just start posting porn everywhere, that'll get you an ip ban pretty quick, as long as a staff member is currently online.

but however, pm'ing sunni or rollitup/potroast/greatwhitenorth/cannabineer will get you better results with no hard feelings.


----------



## Comet79 (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the advice! I sent 2 emails already to block/close this account..nothing yet..so yes..porn was my next step!..after that denial of service attacks!


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

Nobody really reads the " i agree" bit when they join something......its anoying
no admin on at the moment, 
this lot like Bud Porn, especialy the Stuff with Blue lights.... well i do anyway


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2016)

Comet79 said:


> Im wondering how does one close down their account? Cant find any links to it and have written the site twice to close it for me. Is there any way that I can do it? Ty


Why? Are you afraid of something?


----------



## Uberknot (May 19, 2016)

Comet79 said:


> I don't want my name/email address associated with the site! If it wont be don..i will constantly post illegal shit till its done! Never seen a site that doesn't allow you to close your account! I'll just post illegal shit all day lol



It's too late ISP already knows you have been here.

If you have any yahoo google or facebook etc stuff logged in on your computer they already know and have the list. 

Pretty much yer already busted.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2016)

Comet79 said:


> I don't want my name/email address associated with the site! If it wont be don..i will constantly post illegal shit till its done! Never seen a site that doesn't allow you to close your account! I'll just post illegal shit all day lol


Just offer to sell someone some weed or some shit, they get proper het up about that shit because some lawyer once told them a story n now they get all crazy n ban people for even mentioning it etc


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

So stupid to be an idiot on the forum all it does it get you banned
Now you're name and email are associated with us forever


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> which will get you banned, but not deleted.
> 
> @sunni is a global mod, search her name, and send her a message. i'm sure she'd be happy to ban you, but you cannot delete anything from these forums without a VERY good reason, for the reasons i've stated above.
> 
> ...


Admin mate not global lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> Admin mate not global lol


my bad, congrats on the promotion!

to mommy i mean  peaches says hi!


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

What ya got then? (not that it makes a any difference), Boy, Girl, Twins etc,etc
Greatest gift to Mankind Baby's. xxx


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

pookat said:


> What ya got then? (not that it makes a any difference), Boy, Girl, Twins etc,etc
> Greatest gift to Mankind Baby's. xxx


it's a boy!

his name is Renley (sorry if i spelled it wrong, great name though...)


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

Nice One sunni...Renley, Welcome to this World mate, hope it's good for you ...old french name if not mistaken Aristocrate?
or is it aristrocat..? well Chuffed for you lass, well Chuffed (Happy)


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

It's Renly 
No problem on the spelling mistake 

It's not actually a "real" name it's from game of thrones 
If you look it up its not a "real" name it has no origin and no meaning to it lol


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

ooh, must be thinking of Chateaux de renlley in france, during the crusades he was a very not nice man indeed


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's Renly
> No problem on the spelling mistake
> 
> It's not actually a "real" name it's from game of thrones
> If you look it up its not a "real" name it has no origin and no meaning to it lol


it actually is a real name of nordish/celtic decent.

and if any shadow babies come calling, let me know, i'll shine the light on that bastard motherfucker!


Your first name, *Renley*, makes you self-reliant, creative in practical ways, and an independent diligent worker.

You work best alone making your own decisions as it is not always easy for you to respond to the advice and direction of others as you feel the need to be in control.

You enjoy the simple pleasures of life especially activities that take you outdoors.

You have a few good friends who enjoy similar activities.

Living much within your own thoughts and finding it challenging to communicate easily with others, you are, at times, too candid and honest in your assessment of situations.

You feel this separation from others and would give anything to be always lighthearted and friendly instead of serious and shy.

This influence of this name can adversely affect the health of the heart and lungs because of self-consciousness, sensitivity, and lack of verbal expression.

Tension also centres in the head affecting either the eyes, ears, sinuses, or teeth.


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> it actually is a real name of nordish/celtic decent.
> 
> and if any shadow babies come calling, let me know, i'll shine the light on that bastard motherfucker!
> 
> ...


Damn where'd you find that link ?
Everything I googled came up with nothing but I was on baby name websites


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

and this makes sense, he IS a taurus after all....


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> Damn where'd you find that link ?
> Everything I googled came up with nothing but I was on baby name websites


i'm a history buff


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm a history buff


Ah I wonder is Renly is considered same as renley like an alternative spelling


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> Damn where'd you find that link ?
> Everything I googled came up with nothing but I was on baby name websites


from the description, he sounds like he's going to take after his mommy!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ah I wonder is Renly is considered same as renley like an alternative spelling


absolutely


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> absolutely


This is what I come up with 
Lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> This is what I come up with
> Lol
> View attachment 3685937


very sorry my dear, but that name is thousands of years older than george r.r. martin....


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> very sorry my dear, but that name is thousands of years older than george r.r. martin....


That's what I originally thought 
Lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

and just because you spell it slightly different, doesn't change the fact that his name is his name. my name is *****, and there are 12 variations of my name that are easily recognizable....


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's what I originally thought
> Lol


are we ever going to get to see the young lad? i bet he's handsome!


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

Debbie wants to see Him aswell


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> are we ever going to get to see the young lad? i bet he's handsome!


Nah sorry gotta protect the little one


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nah sorry gotta protect the little one


no problem. i wouldn't show you my children either.

but renley/renly IS a real name, so... there!

peaches and i wish you the best. a little advice from a boy with no parents; let him be a boy and get in trouble. he'll figure it out. if you helicopter him, he will retaliate eventually...


----------



## pookat (May 19, 2016)

^^^^^ and me + debbie also wish you both well 
debbies a taurian also...your taken over


----------



## vostok (May 26, 2016)

whattabout *Vostok*, thats a good name

very few peeps will argue with him

and when spicken english they always put a 'c' in there sumpalce

new yorkers role their words in their mouth

in LA its Vossi (a girls name) but thats ok

in Texas its ' Goddam Commie he gave away my beer'

you role with the punches ....lol


----------

